# Trier and Luxembourg Xmas Markets Info please



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Anyone been to either of these markets please, we have done Koln, Aachen, Brugge

Chris


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Be interesting Chris, as I 'm off to Roma via Lx in 2 weeks time


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Clive

We will probably go anyway, been to Trier a few times in warmer months, very pleasant city. if nothing comes on here will let you know on return

Chris


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok Chris, I have in mind to leave here around th 14th be in Lx around the 15th... to find the heat....  enjoy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I haven't been personally but these two links might help if you haven't already seen them...

http://www.trierer-weihnachtsmarkt.de/en/index.php

http://www.winterlights.lu/kreschtmaart_multimedia/Brochure_Winterlights_2010.pdf

Pete


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Been to both 3 years ago, Trier market good and as someone said a very nice town. Luxembourg market is well organised and a bit upmarket but well worth a visit.

Phil J


----------



## Johnbuts (Aug 14, 2010)

Bernkastel-Kues is worth a visit if you are in the Trier area, aprox 30 miles from Trier


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

we spent a week or so on the Trier stellplatz a few years ago. The town has an excellent market area which is about a 20 minute walk from the stelplatz which is on the banks of the Moselle. The stelplatz had a very low amp electric supply for a small charge.

There is a couple of pictures on this link http://www.daisydraper.co.uk/mywintertrip2007.htm


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We went to Trier last Xmas especially for the market and to be honest we were a little disapointed. However we did enjoy our first Flamenkuchen, but did not like the Gluewein.

We decided to head up to Cologne and went to the markets in Neumarkt and at the Hbf/Dom. These we enjoyed a lot more, but having seen the markets we don't think we'll ever go again.

Been There, Done That, Tick.


----------

